# WOW - Hoover - Hope everyone is okay!!



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

WESTERVILLE, Ohio -- Several people fishing in a creek area south of the Hoover Dam are rescued after water rises Thursday.

Westerville police and fire responded to the scene of a water rescue south of the Hoover Dam at about 12:43 p.m. Thursday.

Several people were caught in rising water in a creek area just north of Central College Road and south of Hoover Dam.

Several rescue boats were put into the water, and all of the people were pulled from the water at about 1:21 p.m. Thursday.

Apparently, the people all heard the sound indicating Hoover Reservoir was about to release.

It took the people longer than expected to gather their items from the island and get back to shore.

Witnesses said the water level rose quite quickly.

The reservoir was released in anticipation of coming flood waters from the north.

Additional information was not available immediately.

http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/mar...thorities-respond-south-hoover-dam-ar-412128/


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, that's crazy


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope the guys are all ok..... I had the samething happen to me years ago down in Gahanna... That water came up FAST too. It was alot warmer and the water wasn't to cold.. 

GarryS


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

CaptKC said:


> WESTERVILLE, Ohio -- ... all heard the sound indicating Hoover Reservoir was about to release.
> 
> It took the people longer than expected to gather their items from the island and get back to shore....
> 
> http://www2.nbc4i.com/news/2011/mar...thorities-respond-south-hoover-dam-ar-412128/


It can happen to the best of us. Hope they all are doing well. I know from over 10 years of fishing that hole it will fill up pretty fast when the water level is already up. No fun at all. It's a good place to have your arse handed to you if you are not aware of the conditions.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Both guys were rescued by Fire Fighters. They are fine. I guess they opened the gates and they were stranded in a matter of moments.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Wow just saw the clip on fox showed them getting the guys out of there. Glad to hear everyone is okay!! BUT NOW THE REAL NEWS DID YOU SEE THE SAUGEYES ON THOSE GUYS STRINGERS. Dandies guess we know where the girls are better strap on them floats and waders and fight the group for a spot!! lol Hope those were all biters!! Careful out there!!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

I just seen that.... You won't be able to get in that place for along time....LOL It will be shoulder to shoulder.. I bet that was the honey hole...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Yep the snaggers will have competion down there now!


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

Maybe they saw them snagging and accidentally bumped the valve


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

CaptKC said:


> Apparently, the people all heard the sound indicating Hoover Reservoir was about to release.
> 
> It took the people longer than expected to gather their items from the island and get back to shore.


I'll bet that part of the news report is B.S. Did you see those amazing stringers? Those guys had "just one more cast" syndrome.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I have seen this happen before down there......When the siren blows.....time to goes..... 
The last time, I remember I was fishing from the bank on the W. side of the hole with chubs. Channel 10 chopper showed up for that rescue. ( I couldn't snag anything with those chubs, must have been doing somthing wrong?) Anyway.....the siren sounded and the guys on the Island made no attempt to leave untill it was apparent they were going to be in danger....They ended up in the trees hanging on for dear life.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

where's this video or pic of the stringers? I only saw a pic of them on the boat on the FOX website....


----------



## meisjedog (Oct 4, 2010)

They could have tied those stringers together to make a rope...priorities.. priorities


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow...hears the flood siren and stays to fish...


----------



## Sarge189 (Sep 29, 2010)

That's crazy I have fished down there when the siren goes off and you better move and move quick. Saugeye are thick down there now just got to get down there early.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Ya I was there..the siren went off and nothing...then the siren went off again a half hour later and the water went up 4 feet in 5 minutes...you were not there...so dont post your thoughts............At least they where fishing and not sitting at home commenting on people snagging..............But I am sure to see you down there?


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

Well said Sady Dog............... armchair Anglers..... sort of like the monday morning quarterbacks!

Its easy to tear people down......... and why is it that every time someone is on fish, they are snagging? Just because you cant catch em', doesnt mean someone else cant. Jealousy is a terrible and nasty thing. LOL>


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

For anyone to say snagging is not a problem below hoover must be related to Helen Keller.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

sady dog said:


> Ya I was there..the siren went off and nothing...then the siren went off again a half hour later and the water went up 4 feet in 5 minutes...


SO your saying these guys had atleast 30 mins to get out of the water before it got out of control, but they kept fishing?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> SO your saying these guys had atleast 30 mins to get out of the water before it got out of control, but they kept fishing?


Amen. You start packing your stuff after the first horn, provided you KNOW it's the first horn. Problem with that system is that if you show up and a horn goes off 5 minutes later, who is to say which horn it is? 

Still, they knew it was coming eventually. That'll teach them some respec' for the water!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> SO your saying these guys had atleast 30 mins to get out of the water before it got out of control, but they kept fishing?


What part didn't you understand Mr. Keller?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well if the last few comments were meant towards me i don't state things without facts. Anyone on here long enough knows that. I know for A FACT MANY FISH WERE GOING HOME NOT CAUGHT IN THE MOUTH. Even was shown a picture of one such fish taken by the guys who was there fishing that day. Did not say the boys that got trapped and were on t.v. did,just stated a well know FACT that that area is snagger heaven. Do not even waste mY time there anymore because of it. As for jealousy you are right i am jealous i do not know what or how to catch one of those fish. And my armchair is found on about every shore of central Ohio lakes and i am in it while you are dreaming of being out there i do not sleep!! There done ranting if you go there and catch fish congrats and keep it up but to argue over a know fact is not worth it. Be safe and good fishing i am getting ready to find one of my arm chairS along a shore near well nobody!!


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

i am not saying that snagging does not happen............... heck, when I fish pleasant hill in the spring, I see it all the time. But, I also see the guys who show up and put a whoopin' on everyone with a stringer of legal caught fish. I guess what I am getting at is, unless you see them snag them.......... dont accuse them. People poach big bucks every year, but I dont accuse every person with a big buck of poaching. There are a lot of guys that have these saugeyes figured out, and can catch them, unfortunately, I am not one of them. Just because one Dam is know to be a popular snagging spot, does not mean everyone there is snagging them- Just the #@!*heads!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Respect your comment and agree i never accused anyone person of snagging i just said the snaggers and they know who they are would have more competition because of the fish being seen on t.v. There are many guys that go there i know personally and yep they catch them and are good at it. There are guys like Gottagofishn that go there and chub fish and yep they catch fish and don't seem to snag a fish. It is the low rod tip guys that rip there rod 3 feet at a time that seem to have a nack of foul hooking fish!! Seen some of that tonight at Alum spillway as well. BUT there are also the group who you only see at certain times of the year and seem to disappear when the large groups of fish spread out thru river rest of year. Inever accused any particular person i just stated the proven fact about that part of the river!! Grew up fishing Pleasant hill and know exactly what you are saying hope you catch some and be safe down there that place is killer hard to fish when that current is up no room for error.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

hang_loose said:


> What part didn't you understand Mr. Keller?


I was making sure that was not a typo because if they had 30mins to leave then it's there own fault for risking their lives.... You understand where i coming from Mr. Loosie?


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Well I was fishing Big Walnut way South of Hoover and had no clue they were letting water out but in the time it took me to walk out from where I was fishing The water came up at least 8 feet. And fornthe record all I did was loose 3 twisters


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Well I was fishing Big Walnut way South of Hoover and had no clue they were letting water out but in the time it took me to walk out from where I was fishing The water came up at least 8 feet. And fornthe record all I did was loose 3 twisters


See boys, it's not rocket science!


----------



## DelawareAngler (Mar 19, 2009)

Yeah SLIM your just jealous 

obviously anyone that makes that comment might as well call the earth flat.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

WELL I WILL SAY THAT IT CAME UP VERY FAST! I am a boat angler, and this is the only time I fish from shore?? does that make me a snagger? And to tell ya the truth I hooked eyes the other day as well....but let them go cause they where snagged....got witness's cause I forgot my net...thank goodness some other nice angler was there to net them for me....


----------



## Fish Slayer (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey guys, It's no joke when they let out water, and your down stream wading. Last summer I was south of Deer Creek toward Washington Courthouse, when I faintly heard the horn at the dam. I was in the middle of the creek on a submerged island, and didn't really put two and two together. The water came up so fast I almost didn't make it back to the bank! Since that day I have a definate respect for the horn. Be careful out there.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Garyoutlaw77 said:


> Well I was fishing Big Walnut way South of Hoover and had no clue they were letting water out but in the time it took me to walk out from where I was fishing The water came up at least 8 feet. And fornthe record all I did was loose 3 twisters


We all should take note of this. Three years ago I was riding my bicycle home from work (20 mile round trip) and I stopped to talk to someone I know who was fishing the Tangy below 5th Ave. Dam. As I was riding back (nice, sunny early fall day) I started to wonder if the water was rising. By the time I was ready to leave the trail and was almost home, I was sure of it. I debated on whether I should backtrack the three miles to tell him, but I was exhausted and still had a long evening ahead of me.

I saw him the next day and he said he almost drowned. If something bad had happened that would still be haunting me that I did not do anything. 

I guess the lesson is that if you even suspect a little bit that the water is rising, you better be sure that you can get to safe land in a few steps. If you are only ten feet from shore and you've got a cut bank between you and safety, a few more inches of water is all it takes.

-----Edit-----Funny, I just realized my signature says it all.


----------



## grino21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Can someone post a link to the video so I can check out their stringer?

Thanks,


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I just saw the vid on the morning news the day after it happened. I checked the local news channel web sites but could not find the video. They showed two shots of stringers and both had nothing but hawgs on them. I did not see them long enough to see if there were bag limit issues, but I would say that they had at least five on the stringers.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Is this the video no one can find?

Hoover Water Rescue


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nope would probably be on 6 onyourside website or fox website


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Sady dog, no one is accusing you of snagging!! Just realize that the people you are calling out, are no arm chair fisherman. Most of the people who commented on the snaggers, are hardcore fisherman all year long, even when you are in your arm chair. So settle down on the big capital letter statements. There are a lot of snaggers down there at certain times of year, that is without question. It is not saying that everyone down there is a snagger. I have fished there in the past, and while I do have to admit to accidentally snagging a shad, I was not snagging. We are all glad that everyone is OK, just lets all realize that when that horn sounds, run your a$$ off to get out. And don't call the people who put in more hours than the rest of us combined armchair fisherman


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Geeeeeeeeeesh here we go again.... so sad!!! Can't we all just get along.. going to get this one locked. The main point of this threat is to watch and listen.... They put horns on dams for a reason. 

Anytime you are wading you should pay attention to water level.. When they release water it can come up fast.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Did his name start with a J and is he about 6'11"? That happened to him too at the same spot!



streamstalker said:


> We all should take note of this. Three years ago I was riding my bicycle home from work (20 mile round trip) and I stopped to talk to someone I know who was fishing the Tangy below 5th Ave. Dam. As I was riding back (nice, sunny early fall day) I started to wonder if the water was rising. By the time I was ready to leave the trail and was almost home, I was sure of it. I debated on whether I should backtrack the three miles to tell him, but I was exhausted and still had a long evening ahead of me.
> 
> I saw him the next day and he said he almost drowned. If something bad had happened that would still be haunting me that I did not do anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

I talked to a guy that was fishing it this morning and he said at least 50% of the fish he saw brought in was snagged. Just a fact....

Also I been fishing Hoover for over 30 years and talked to a guy that even has more time on it than me and neither of us remember them opening up the gates. Normally they just let it flow over the top since its not a flood control lake but a water supply reservoir.


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

The stringer had about 5 or 6 walleye or saugeye on the stringer about a foot long a piece... \m/


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

I was down there early this morning with everyone and caught a nice one on a husky jerk. Now that I think about it I was twitching the jerk hard at times just for effect not for snagging so I hope the other guys didn't think I was snagging


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Did his name start with a J and is he about 6'11"? That happened to him too at the same spot!


I think you have a typo --6"1"-- but, yeah, I'm sure we're talking about the same guy--world's greatest fisherman and a very wise man.  

I still would have felt really awful.....


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

This little tale combines both topics being discussed here.The other day when the threat of heavy rains were still in the prediction stage,I drove down to P.Hill Dam to see what the water looked like,it's less than 20 minutes from my house.I parked in the lot on top of the hill and walked over to the guardrail to have a look.The water looked to be a little high,but fishable,but I didn't like the color of the water enough to make the arduous trip down the mountain.Just as I was going to walk back to the truck,I noticed a couple of rods swinging in the air from below the wall.I had a pair of binoculars in the truck,so I decided to check these guys out to see if they were catching anything.Upon glassing the area,I noticed that there was actually three guys fishing,strange kind of, considering my vehicle was the only one in the lot.After awhile,two of the guys started fishing the lower end of the spillway,and it became very apparent they were snagging.I throw jerkbaits all the time,their motion wasn't a twitch,rather a full fledge yank.After awhile,they noticed me checking them out,and they must have got nervous because they packed up their gear and headed up the hill.Once they got up top and realized I was no threat,one of the guys who was carrying a pair of chest waders slung over his arm laid them down,and 11 very nice saugeye rolled out of the legs.Four of those fish were bonafide 20" plus.I said looks like you guys had a pretty good day,what were you using if you don't mind my asking.They kind of looked at each other,and then one of them said-live bait,then one of the other "sportsmen" said,yeah,spiders.I'm no expert on the subject,but I would bet my arse that spiders most definitely refer to treble hooks.I then asked them if they lived close due to there not being another vehicle around.One of them said their wives were picking them up anytime.I said see you later and hopped in my truck.Just as I was getting ready to pull out,a conversion van pulled up and picked this trio up.I remembered what the van looked like,and I jotted down the plate number.

Part two.Two days later the water was really high,and moving along at a very rapid pace.It can be very dangerous fishing down there when it's like that,but like a lot of guys know,sometimes that's when the best fishing happens down there,right along the blocks,and behind the corner of the wall.Anyways,I had the old lady along and as we drove across the top of the dam,I noticed the van from the other day parked up there.This time I called the law,and to my surprise he was in the area and stopped by before I left.I told him about the other day with these jerks,and I also gave him plate numbers of a few other vehicles whose inhabitants I observed snagging over the last few weeks.We sat and watched as he walked down the hill and observed what they were all about.In a short time,the officer and two snaggers were heading up the hill(my only regret was that the third guy wasn't present that day).As they were escorted to his vehicle,one of the guys recognized me and gave me the number one sign,I returned that gesture with a smile.I along with a couple other people have taken it upon ourselves to watch P.Hill and C.Mill spillways this winter,and will continue to do so through the spring.I'm tired of going fishing at either place and sharing the water with guys like this.With the rain going on again right now,the river most likely will become unfishable for a few days,then it will really be on when the water starts to recede,there should be very good numbers of fish below both dams.Lastly,just from what I see at both dams,I would guess that maybe only 2 or 3 guys out of 10 intentionally snag,a far better number than what it has been the last few years.I believe now that the law has been monitoring both areas more and more,the dolts are getting nervous.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Slim,
I have one better... I know a guy who bucket fishes after the water drops... unfortunately he leaves his rod at home. But don't dare call him a snagger, just a picker I guess. 
Here is the deal, I don't like fishing this fast of water for that main reason. If you get fish facing upstream and are able to run the lure, jig across their back and at the right time you will probably set the hook in their back. Not on purpose necessarily but it does happen OFTEN. The more times you slide the lure close to the bottom and snap the more chances you get. (so now you know what we consider snagging)
I know a guy who doesn't like to Vibe fish Erie when the fish are on the reefs because he feels the same thing happens. To each is own, but if a fish does not come in by the mouth at this time of the year I consider it snagged. Yes I put the time of year for a reason, especially when fishing for whitebass, the slash sometimes causes them to be hooked differently. Personally I wouldn't keep them but that is just me. 
take care and happy snagging....hahaha


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bonecrusher said:


> Is this the video no one can find?
> 
> Hoover Water Rescue


I'd like to be offended by that, but I've pulled that same trick myself. Now, smartguy, find me the video that *actually* shows the stringers loaded with saugeye. I clicked on about six links and none of them had it.

I usually watch NBC4, so I imagine that was the station that had that particular video, but the only thing I find on their site is the story and a picture.


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Wow is right, Captain kc, Im glad nobody drown over a couple of saugeye and we are really feeling the love on this thread.I hope everyone on here is safe and value their life more than a couple of fish.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> I'd like to be offended by that, but I've pulled that same trick myself. Now, smartguy, find me the video that *actually* shows the stringers loaded with saugeye. I clicked on about six links and none of them had it.
> 
> I usually watch NBC4, so I imagine that was the station that had that particular video, but the only thing I find on their site is the story and a picture.


Haha I love that thing. Sorry my work comp is a little slow and couldn't actually see the video but it looked right. I am still looking for the video.... I will let you know if I find it.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

grino21 said:


> Can someone post a link to the video so I can check out their stringer?
> 
> Thanks,


If you looking for a stringer photo go through fishslims photo album, hope this helps. He got lots of nice limits of saugeyes.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

ying6 said:


> Hey Slim,
> I have one better... I know a guy who bucket fishes after the water drops... unfortunately he leaves his rod at home. But don't dare call him a snagger, just a picker I guess.
> Here is the deal, I don't like fishing this fast of water for that main reason. If you get fish facing upstream and are able to run the lure, jig across their back and at the right time you will probably set the hook in their back. Not on purpose necessarily but it does happen OFTEN. The more times you slide the lure close to the bottom and snap the more chances you get. (so now you know what we consider snagging)
> I know a guy who doesn't like to Vibe fish Erie when the fish are on the reefs because he feels the same thing happens. To each is own, but if a fish does not come in by the mouth at this time of the year I consider it snagged. Yes I put the time of year for a reason, especially when fishing for whitebass, the slash sometimes causes them to be hooked differently. Personally I wouldn't keep them but that is just me.
> take care and happy snagging....hahaha


Happy snagging to you as well! Don't forget I seen you snag before.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Fishingislife said:


> Happy snagging to you as well! Don't forget I seen you snag before.


I'm not accusing you or anyone of snagging fish......But I have definately seen you snagging pieces of pizza or worse yet, your buddies beer. Geesh, who can you trust???


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

> I believe now that the law has been monitoring both areas more and more,the dolts are getting nervous.


Harbor Hunter, if you get a chance, inform the GW they've went nocturnal. They show up about nine.

We call them pull-tuggers.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Fishingislife said:


> Happy snagging to you as well! Don't forget I seen you snag before.


"seen" - thanks, you made my morning


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

ying6 said:


> "seen" - thanks, you made my morning


He's a Hocking College scholar...seen is actually the correct usage!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> He's a Hocking College scholar...seen is actually the correct usage!


 yingy6 don't forget that I am human and tend not to be perfect alot of times. I am not as smart as you ying6, your a school teacher! You can be smart when it comes to going through people's stash of findings in a fishing/basement sale. Snagging good deals out of other people's pile of goodies.

Glad I made your morning, just don't let your wife know another male made your morning.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Dam sirens should be called Darwin Sirens.

Siren goes off. You get out of the way, or you don't.
~Darwin


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Bubbagon said:


> Dam sirens should be called Darwin Sirens.
> 
> Siren goes off. You get out of the way, or you don't.
> ~Darwin


I am starting to think they stayed because they wanted a free boat ride...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> Dam sirens should be called Darwin Sirens.
> 
> Siren goes off. You get out of the way, or you don't.
> ~Darwin


Da Bubba ain't gone.....been a long time.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

fishingforlife,
I knew where you were going with that, you just have to remember who I fish with all the time. "Seen" is his favorite word, followed closely by "was"... by the way, I do not teach English just use it often.. 
I am sure I will start seeing you more on the water throwing those nifty sticks.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

ying6 said:


> fishingforlife,
> I knew where you were going with that, you just have to remember who I fish with all the time. "Seen" is his favorite word, followed closely by "was"... by the way, I do not teach English just use it often..
> I am sure I will start seeing you more on the water throwing those nifty sticks.


 bwaa haa... wait til he sees that and chimes in.....


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I SEEN someone WAS talking about me. Road Scholars geez.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Who we was?


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

yep we was seen.


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Mike did I make your morin again?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

You Seen his post Brad it Was very suprising how he spoke of you and i guess me. I am Crushed i graduated from Mansfield Malabar Mike not Delaware!!!


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

fishslim said:


> You Seen his post Brad it Was very suprising how he spoke of you and i guess me. I am Crushed i graduated from Mansfield Malabar Mike not Delaware!!!



Heard Delaware is looking for a used car sales-man....


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am still recovering from being sick........I was @ the spillway on sunday it was my sisters babby shower at the buckeye pontoon club ....So I brought my waders.....When i got to the spillway the water was kind of high so I drove around to the other side so I would not have to wade, There was 6-7 firetrucks and A couple boats they were training.....It was pretty packed so I decided to watch...Two mins later I seen three guys with there rod tip down with a stinger hook snaggin fish.....It was not 16 in fish he was SNAGGIN try fish ohio's .....There was also A O.D.N.R officer 25 feet away from him ......I got pissed and asked him if keepin snagged fish make him feel beter about himself......He didnt say anything :[ I seen him do it agian i said "Dude Your making me Sick and I am gona puke on you, trow the f'in fish bak..." At this point the ranger had to hear what i was saying becuase I made a huge deal about it :] I decided to leave and called him everyname in the book I would have gladley boxed all three of them :] Come to find out the ranger was lettin him snag his limit and then was going to write a ticket.....I am just trying to say If you are down there snaggin beware I will call in on you and make you look like a jerk in front of alot of poeple :] .....Sorry for the rant


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

BigDub007 said:


> I am still recovering from being sick........I was @ the spillway on sunday it was my sisters babby shower at the buckeye pontoon club ....So I brought my waders.....When i got to the spillway the water was kind of high so I drove around to the other side so I would not have to wade, There was 6-7 firetrucks and A couple boats they were training.....It was pretty packed so I decided to watch...Two mins later I seen three guys with there rod tip down with a stinger hook snaggin fish.....It was not 16 in fish he was SNAGGIN try fish ohio's .....There was also A O.D.N.R officer 25 feet away from him ......I got pissed and asked him if keepin snagged fish make him feel beter about himself......He didnt say anything :[ I seen him do it agian i said "Dude Your making me Sick and I am gona puke on you, trow the f'in fish bak..." At this point the ranger had to hear what i was saying becuase I made a huge deal about it :] I decided to leave and called him everyname in the book I would have gladley boxed all three of them :] Come to find out the ranger was lettin him snag his limit and then was going to write a ticket.....I am just trying to say If you are down there snaggin beware I will call in on you and make you look like a jerk in front of alot of poeple :] .....Sorry for the rant


That's how the ODNR works. I read about that kind of "Sting" all of the time. They really Fine them Big $$$ in Ohio for any Infraction.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Was he aware the ODNR guy was 25 feet away? I don't understand.



BigDub007 said:


> I am still recovering from being sick........I was @ the spillway on sunday it was my sisters babby shower at the buckeye pontoon club ....So I brought my waders.....When i got to the spillway the water was kind of high so I drove around to the other side so I would not have to wade, There was 6-7 firetrucks and A couple boats they were training.....It was pretty packed so I decided to watch...Two mins later I seen three guys with there rod tip down with a stinger hook snaggin fish.....It was not 16 in fish he was SNAGGIN try fish ohio's .....There was also A O.D.N.R officer 25 feet away from him ......I got pissed and asked him if keepin snagged fish make him feel beter about himself......He didnt say anything :[ I seen him do it agian i said "Dude Your making me Sick and I am gona puke on you, trow the f'in fish bak..." At this point the ranger had to hear what i was saying becuase I made a huge deal about it :] I decided to leave and called him everyname in the book I would have gladley boxed all three of them :] Come to find out the ranger was lettin him snag his limit and then was going to write a ticket.....I am just trying to say If you are down there snaggin beware I will call in on you and make you look like a jerk in front of alot of poeple :] .....Sorry for the rant


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Mushijobah said:


> Was he aware the ODNR guy was 25 feet away? I don't understand.


Lots of things I don't understand....How did you find out the ranger was doing a sting if you left? Hmmm....lots of things I don't understand in that post.


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

My friend stayed after I left"I know alot of guys that fish it on the reg" ... yes the guy was knowingly snagging fish .....The ranger was talking with the firemen doing the training the whole time ....It all makes sense ....Mabey next time I will record a video with my phone for all the nay sayers :]


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

It was not a sting he had regular clothing on .......He was lust letting the guy stack up tickets before he gave him 1 ...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

BigDub007 said:


> My friend stayed after I left"I know alot of guys that fish it on the reg" ... yes the guy was knowingly snagging fish .....The ranger was talking with the firemen doing the training the whole time ....It all makes sense ....Mabey next time I will record a video with my phone for all the nay sayers :]


So your friend said the ranger wrote him a ticket or what?


----------



## BigDub007 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yes he said the the three fellas got a ticket


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

This thread could have just possibly reached the point of complete uselesness. Your lucky you didn't walk out of there with an a** whoopin. Trying to enforce the law with out a badge and threatening violence by vomit. Wow.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Bonecrusher said:


> This thread could have just possibly reached the point of complete uselesness. Your lucky you didn't walk out of there with an a** whoopin. Trying to enforce the law with out a badge and threatening violence by vomit. Wow.
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


And I thought this thread wasn't making sense at 4:00 PM...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

So is anyone catching any fish legally in the hole? If so what (besides treble hooks) are working.

_sent from my HTC evo_


----------

